# Late afternoon run



## Ron Senek (Jan 2, 2008)




----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

Nice...............


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

It was nice here also, but I was just too lazy to open the train door and pull something out.


----------



## tom h (Jan 2, 2008)

Now Ron, you had to pull out the ugliest, dirtiest, engine you have and ruin the great scenery behind it?









What happened to those nice new clean ones you bought at Martys?

Tom h


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

He's doing dirty things to them, someone call the law! I missed the good train weather, was in Cheyenne, did tour the UP shops again with my youngest son and his family. 844 is getting it's main drivers turned, Challenger may have to get something done to it involving lifting the boiler off it.


----------



## R Snyder (May 12, 2009)

I went out this afternoon and fired up my mogul. It was great. Marty, you should have come down.


----------



## Ron Senek (Jan 2, 2008)

Tom. Jerry 
My engines are working engines not shelf queens, no wash bays near by. Shortage of water out here.


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

Oh, *that's *my excuse. Yea! That'll do


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

I've noticed that you don't use much water!


----------



## blackburn49 (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Ron Senek on 26 Nov 2009 05:59 PM 
 








 


I always appreciate the realism of your layout as backed-up by those REAL mountains. Fantastic !


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Yes That is one great wheathering job. Everything is just in the right proportion. If everything goes will I will make a pilgrimage up to see it in May .


----------



## Ron Senek (Jan 2, 2008)

John anytime in May is fine. We are thinking about an open house the weekend of 15th and 16th.


----------



## Bryan Smith (Jan 2, 2008)

Ron, Are you planning have all UGRS group and West Mylargescale member closer local to your open house like "marty thingy party?" 

I like it ron! "may is fine"


----------



## Dave F (Jan 2, 2008)

Count me in... 
I might have all my dirt moved by then....


----------



## TonyLou (Sep 3, 2009)

Ron, 
This was very nice train running under the sunlight in late afternoon. The loco had done a great weathering and the background with real mountain. Your pictures are great ! 
Tony


----------



## Ron Senek (Jan 2, 2008)

Bryan and Dave that is the plan.


----------

